# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  أخيرا .. افتتاح مسار الطلبة وذوي الاحتياجات بجسر الملك فهد

## عفاف الهدى

تسليم بطاقات آلية لتمريرها على البوابات
أخيرا .. افتتاح مسار الطلبة وذوي الاحتياجات بجسر الملك فهد
 العمل على مدار الساعة وخصم 50 بالمائة من الرسوم
سيف الحارثي – الخبر 
 مسار ذوي الاحتياجات 
افتتحت المؤسسة العامة لجسر الملك فهد امس المسار الخاص بعبور  طلاب وطالبات الجامعات وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بعد أن حددت المسار الأول في منطقة  إنهاء اجراءات المسافرين بإدارتي الجوازات والجمارك لاستقبالهم على مدار الساعة,  ويأتي افتتاح المسار تنفيذا لتوجيهات صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن فهد أمير  المنطقة الشرقية الذي وجه مطلع العام الجاري مؤسسة الجسر وإدارتي الجوازات والجمارك  بتخصيص مسار للطلبة وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة مراعاة لظروفهم في ظل الازدحامات التي  تشهدها منطقة إنهاء الإجراءات في أوقات مختلفة .
وأشار مدير المؤسسة العامة لجسر  الملك فهد لـ"اليوم" بدر العطيشان إلى انه تم الانتهاء من تسليم طلبة الجامعات وذوي  الاحتياجات الخاصة بطاقات آلية ممغنطة يتم تمريرها على البوابات الرئيسية الواقعة  عند بداية المسار الخاص مبينا أن بطاقة هذه الفئة تتضمن شحنا ماليا مدفوع الثمن حسب  طلب المستخدم وترتبط صلاحيتها بفترة محددة , وأضاف إن هناك خصما 50 بالمائة للرسوم  المطلوبة من الطلبة وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة مشددا على إجراءات التدقيق والتأكد من  الإثباتات المقدمة لاستلام بطاقات العبور الممغنطة .

----------

